# Mycosis??



## Draiman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey all, please help me out.

This pede of mine, as pictured, has a little black thing at the base of its left maxilliped. I hope it's visible enough in the photo. I have a couple of questions:

Is it a sign of mycosis?
If it is, will it cause my pede to lose the affected fang?
How do I treat for mycosis?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 13, 2008)

If the pic shows the enclosure where your centipede is living in, I want to tell you one thing for the last time:

You keep your animals like crap!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Draiman (Dec 13, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> If the pic shows the enclosure where your centipede is living in, I want to tell you one thing for the last time:
> 
> You keep your animals like crap!


Noted, but *is it mycosis*???


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 13, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> If the pic shows the enclosure where your centipede is living in, I want to tell you one thing for the last time:
> 
> You keep your animals like crap!


How exactly does one keep Bulls excrement? 

Anywho, Phark, it does appear to be very mild mycosis, just lower the humidity and it shouldnt spread, and won't casue harm to the pede.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 13, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> How exactly does one keep Bulls excrement?
> 
> Anywho, Phark, it does appear to be very mild mycosis, just lower the humidity and it shouldnt spread, and won't casue harm to the pede.


Oh alright, thanks!  For now I'll keep the substrate dry. There is a large waterdish in the enclosure. Will this be ok for the pede?


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep all my centipedes on moist substrate with a water dish.  

-Exotic,


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesnt look like mycosis to me,imo,but I dont know what else would be.


I have noticed in alot of your pics it looks wet,yet I never noticed any mycosis then,so,kinda of confused...But if It is wet,and no dry place to go,it will happen.

I usually supply two hide's,one more moist then the other and i let them choose


----------



## Draiman (Dec 14, 2008)

-Exotic said:


> I keep all my centipedes on moist substrate with a water dish.
> 
> -Exotic,


Me too, but mycosis is a fungal infection that happens with overly moist environments; that's why I'm keeping the substrate dry for now.

I think my best bet now would be to keep the substrate dry with a full water dish and see if it curbs the spread of the mycosis.


----------



## Dillon (Dec 14, 2008)

My case of mycosis was a lot worse than yours...But...I let my enclosure COMPLETELY dry out before adding any more humidity(7-8 days).  Of course I kept a water dish always full so it could drink.

Mine didn't show signs of improvement until its molt about 2 months later.

So in other words, they can go a long time without the proper humidity as long as they have water to drink, from my experiences.  Dont over do it though, pedes dehydrate easily.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Dec 15, 2008)

What is that substrate? Sand? Peat moss or coconut fiber should be used.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 15, 2008)

Don`t waste your time by giving good advices to this user, it is useless.

I didn`t count, how many Users gave him how many advices to keep the centipedes more dry, use the right substrate etc. - but it is like talking to a deaf and dumb person...


----------



## Draiman (Dec 15, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> Don`t waste your time by giving good advices to this user, it is useless.
> 
> I didn`t count, how many Users gave him how many advices to keep the centipedes more dry, use the right substrate etc. - but it is like talking to a deaf and dumb person...


A deaf and dumb person would still be able to read and type.  

I keep my pedes on dry substrate now, and I use a sand-soil mix.

You need to transcend your pre-conceived notions of what the "best" substrate is for centipedes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chilobrachys (Dec 16, 2008)

its hard to say what the best substrate it. but that looks clumped togather and gross, it is not good at all


----------

